# Little White Bugs



## JOHN_P (Apr 22, 2011)

I was looking in my tarantulas tanks this morning and noticed in my sling enclosure, really tiny white bugs moving on the substrate. When I got in from work i had another look and there still in there but seem to be on top of some faeces in there.
What are they and will they be harmful to my T.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

are they dots or dashes? if they are like little pinheads they are probably mites, and if they are like little splinters they are most probably springtails.
The fact they are on the faeces would say to me not to worry too much apart from keep up with the spot cleaning :2thumb:


----------



## JOHN_P (Apr 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> are they dots or dashes? if they are like little pinheads they are probably mites, and if they are like little splinters they are most probably springtails.
> The fact they are on the faeces would say to me not to worry too much apart from keep up with the spot cleaning :2thumb:


There to small to get a good look at there shape, but I would say there more like dots than dashes, they move slow. I've also just noticed a few in my sub adult B.Smithi tank on the substrate around her water dish, where it is slightly damp.


----------



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

To see if they are springtails, get something like a cotton bud and just try to touch one a tiny bit and if it jumps then it is a springtail, otherwise it could be mites.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

JOHN_P said:


> I was looking in my tarantulas tanks this morning and noticed in my sling enclosure, really tiny white bugs moving on the substrate. When I got in from work i had another look and there still in there but seem to be on top of some faeces in there.
> What are they and will they be harmful to my T.


What I might personally do is take the T's out, and do a full clean and change of the sub.

Can't do any harm, and it may do some good.


----------



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, if it were to be springtails then they are useful for the substrate as they reduce mould and keep it clean.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Timor said:


> Well, if it were to be springtails then they are useful for the substrate as they reduce mould and keep it clean.


Perhaps if we had pics of those and the mites, the OP would be able to make an informed conclusion?

I'd put some up, but you can't upload direct from this forum, and I don't have a photobucket account...


----------



## JOHN_P (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, I've decided to clean them out just to be safe. I touched them and they didn't jump so I assume there not springtails


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

What substrate are you using? If its potting compost you may have a batch infected with fungus gnats - that would explain the out-break in more than 1 tank. They eat fungus from decomposing wood, harmless to the T's but the tiny gnats flying around your house can be irritating.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

i had similar a few months ago in my b albo..um jar i took lil chap out then froze his home, defrosted and it was good to go, no more mites. I noticed that there were higher concentrations around some cricket entrails so steve's prob right its to do with not spot cleaning.


----------



## jondee84 (Jun 1, 2011)

I had a similar fear in recent months, turned out to be springtails but I still decided to have a good clean out and had no problems since.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

I have heard of people microwaving the sub etc, to get rid of mites.

Have never done it, so cannot personally vouch for it.


----------

